# stupid ring idea



## sketchytravis (Dec 27, 2013)

soo its kind of a weird situation im in

I aint ever really had feelings for anyone... like I mean I really haven't, im known for hating the whole relationship thing and such... and me and this chick started talking a while back, hanging out all the time and stuff, had sex a few times over a couple months... we "dated" for a week or so


then she banged some dope and I hit booze hard the one night and the next night she was all whatever and I was all whatever and yeah, we "broke up"... and since then shes been giving me mad amounts of mixed signals... and one of the last times I hung out with her one of the biggest ones... she was tellin me bout how shes been thinking of me a lot and blah blah blah... she looked at my bandanna (ive kept this thing for years, its been through everything with me since I was like 16, I love this thing... I even stich/patch it up when it tears) and said how she was gunna get a piece of it one day... and I said what you do to deserve it... she said how bout that ring I put on your finger that first night... we hadn't talked in person since then for a week... and for Christmas I was gunna make this ring for her, got way too fucked up and forgot (she had me over on Christmas with a couple friends)


but yeah, shes supposed to be comin with me in a couple days to head out to nyc for new years... and I was thinkin of making her a ring out of a piece of my bandanna and giving it to her in nyc at the ball drop

btw, I think shes kinda in an open relationship now, not positive though. it mighta started Christmas

but yet again, mixed signals... shes in an open relationship as of christmas, but she got mad and flushed some of my stuff on Christmas and just made me and her from when we were fucking around/dating her profile picture on the book of face

also, I basically know I theres no way I can compare to the guy shes in the open relationship with... im just a miserable piece of shit, and he was her best friend for like a year or two

so yeah, sewing a ring outta a chunk of my bandanna that's falling off for this girl... she gives me a funny feeling in my gut I aint ever had before
good idea or nah?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 27, 2013)

i think it's a good idea. i mean, really, it's not a huge deal (a chunk of your bandana) but has enough sentimentalism to be meaningful to the both of you. so if she shoots you down or it doesn't work out in the long run, id still be worth the effort. you only have a few days left though, so make it good, get it ready, and give it a shot.


----------



## sketchytravis (Dec 27, 2013)

Matt Derrick said:


> i mean, really, it's not a huge deal (a chunk of your bandana)


 

dude you have no idea how huge of a deal it is lolol... like my stuff is all I got. I don't know, I know it sounds weird but its kinda a huge deal... its hard to explain lol


but thank for the input... I suppose its worth the shot either way
and I don't think I can make it before hand... I have no idea how big her finger is ahah... idk I think ill figure out a way to look at that when were on our way out there


also, any ideas on how I would make it?


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Dec 28, 2013)

a rectangle of fabric fold the long edges and sew them so it doesnt fray then sew the two ends together. super easy if that makes sense


----------



## sketchytravis (Dec 29, 2013)

Fox Spirit said:


> a rectangle of fabric fold the long edges and sew them so it doesnt fray then sew the two ends together. super easy if that makes sense


 

this things like rotting on my neck right now, and I kinda wanted to keep wearing it too if I decide to do this... what im thinkin is because of that whole folding and sewing thing... the part that's already folded and sewed is actually falling off like half way up the one side, so I was thinking of cutting that off and wrapping that around a couple timesand stitching it that way

you think that would work?


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Dec 29, 2013)

Yea that sounds pretty good probably be stronger that way too


----------



## sketchytravis (Dec 29, 2013)

Fox Spirit said:


> Yea that sounds pretty good probably be stronger that way too


 

solid. I think that's how ill do it... I really hope she comes with me when I leave for ny and doesn't bail on me... I really wanna do this


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Dec 30, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## katiehabits (Jan 3, 2014)

that's pretty cute man. Good luck with your lady friend!


----------



## sketchytravis (Jan 3, 2014)

she bailed last second. we stayed in buffalo an extra night, just because she said shed go if I stayed and waited for her. and then she bailed. fuck me right?

oh well.


----------

